# Replacing internal wireless card in a laptop?



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows how hard it is to replace an internal wireless card on an HP laptop?

I have an HP that is a little over a year old but it is only a wireless G internal card and I just upgraded my wireless router to N so I want to upgrade.

I found the same internal wireless N cards that are being used in this years HP laptops so I assume it will work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it have standard socket/connector type then it will be easy. Check HP site for the procedure or ask your IT ppl.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

it shouldn't be hard if you are good technically you will have to remove the keyboard to get to the card on most hp laptops.instructions are available on hp's website on how to do it if you search


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

See if the Intel 4965AGN will fit. It's dual-band like the new router.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, unless your model had or has the option for N wireless, you will probably not be able to upgrade via the built in method. You can go to http://partsurfer.hp.com/cgi-bin/spi/main to see whats available for your particular model.

On the plus side, it is usually very easy to replace. The most difficult are still rather easy with the installation being under the keyboard. From there its usually a connector that is similiar to a memory slot and a couple small wires that connect the antennas. Its not bad if you are atleast a bit knowledgeable.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

It depends on what kind of slot your laptop has. Older laptops have mini PCI and newer one has mini PCI-e (PCI Express) which is smaller than mini PCI.

dettxw suggested Intel 4965AGN and I have to say one of the best internal wireless NIC out there. It supports dual band of wireless-N (2.4 GHz and 5 GHz). The problem tho your laptop needs to be prewired for the antennae to accept dual band wireless-N.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a solution... 

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DYDWHN4&s=dhs


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike - I have an HP Pavilion laptop and recently upgraded my memory. While searching HP's site, I came across a lot of good support docs, including one for upgrading the internal wireless card....

Input your model here and you should find the upgrade doc you need: http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone. I have an HP dv9220us I do want to upgrade to the Intel 4965AGN from a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG.

I did find instruction video online and it is very easy to do. 

I guess I should just call HP though to make sure the 4965AGN will fit first.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for help again. I guess I am going to just stick with what I have because HP can't even tell me if it will work or not and I even talked to advanced tech support.

I just assumed since that is the network adapter installed in this years model of my laptop and they are laid out the same way it would work and be worth doing for $33.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

Mike, you could open up your laptop to check if there are 3 cables for the antenna for Intel 4965AGN. 3945 is a Mini PCI-E card so 4965 can definitely fit into the slot. The problem now is the third cables for the antenna. When I purchased my Dell a while back, the Dell Wireless card only utilized 2 cables for the antenna, but the 3rd one is available on the side and it's not connected. When I upgraded to 4965 all I need was just plugged the extra one to 4965. Maybe you're lucky enough that your laptop is already prewired.

Tho I have to say, be careful with eBay seller if you want to buy 4965. It's better to get from a reputable seller.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Kodok said:


> Mike, you could open up your laptop to check if there are 3 cables for the antenna for Intel 4965AGN. 3945 is a Mini PCI-E card so 4965 can definitely fit into the slot. The problem now is the third cables for the antenna. When I purchased my Dell a while back, the Dell Wireless card only utilized 2 cables for the antenna, but the 3rd one is available on the side and it's not connected. When I upgraded to 4965 all I need was just plugged the extra one to 4965. Maybe you're lucky enough that your laptop is already prewired.
> 
> Tho I have to say, be careful with eBay seller if you want to buy 4965. It's better to get from a reputable seller.


Thanks for the info. I guess it will not work than. The video I watch last night was actually for my model and it only had two cables.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Get a wireless N Express card and you're in business.


----------

